# Hochelfen zu feminin für war Fans?



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (3. Mai 2008)

Grüße

Zurzeit sind die Hochelfen ja bekanntlich das unbeliebteste Volk in war. Würde gerne mal eure Meinungen hören  was ihr von den verklemmten Spitzohren haltet und was denkt ihr ist der Grund für ihre Unbeliebtheit?
Ich persönlich werde aufjedenfall einen Hochelf Schwertmeister anfangen da sie einen tollen rp Hintergrund haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freue mich auf Antworten!

Mfg LiZaRd KiNg 71


----------



## Esric (3. Mai 2008)

In meinen Augen sind die Hochelfen das unbeliebste Volk, weil das ganze War Universum recht düster ist (siehe Zwerge die sehen gott sei dank auch nicht mehr aus wie knuddelige Säufer) und da kommen die Hochelfen daher mit ihrem weiblichen Touch daher.


----------



## zorakh55 (3. Mai 2008)

Esric schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind die Hochelfen das unbeliebste Volk, weil das ganze War Universum recht düster ist (siehe Zwerge die sehen gott sei dank auch nicht mehr aus wie knuddelige Säufer) und da kommen die Hochelfen daher mit ihrem weiblichen Touch daher.




/signed


----------



## gultis (3. Mai 2008)

im gegensatz zu andren mmo universen *hust*
hat in warhammer jedes folk sienen platz ich mag die hochelfen nicht wegen hintergrund und naja bin halt dunkelelf aber ohne sie könnt ich mir das ganze universum nich vorstehlen wen ein volk verschwinden würd würd für mich ne welt zusammenbrechen
ausehen ,sprache etc alles ok vertseh nich warum die unbeliebt sein sollen


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Mai 2008)

Geht mir genauso, werde auch Dunkelelf spielen, und mir würden die Hochelfen doch schon sehr fehlen, nur Zwerge und Menschen zu bekämpfen ist langweilig. Die Hochelfen bei WAR sind halt die Hochkultur, halt vornehm undsoweiter. Die meisten wollen eher die Bösen Spielen.


----------



## grimmgork (3. Mai 2008)

wie kommste darauf das hochelfen unbeliebt sind? Man kann ja noch ncihtmal wirklich sagen ob ordnung oder zerstörung beliebter sind, von fansite zu fansite ist das verschieden.


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (3. Mai 2008)

> wie kommste darauf das hochelfen unbeliebt sind? Man kann ja noch ncihtmal wirklich sagen ob ordnung oder zerstörung beliebter sind, von fansite zu fansite ist das verschieden.



Wenn man die Rassenumfragen in diversen Foren Vergleicht sieht man das Hochelfen am wenigsten gefragt sind, die Unterschiede von Fansite zu Fansite sind meist nur minimal.


----------



## D132 (4. Mai 2008)

Naja aber die Hochelfen sind beim TTG eines der beliebtesten und meistgespielten Völker.
Das war sicherlich auch ein Grund warum sie in W.A.R zu spielen sind und das von Anfang an.

Meine meinung zu Elfen im allgemeinen ist: ich habe nichts gegen sie aber ohne ist es auch nicht schön.


----------



## mazze3333 (4. Mai 2008)

Esric schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind die Hochelfen das unbeliebste Volk, weil das ganze War Universum recht düster ist (siehe Zwerge die sehen gott sei dank auch nicht mehr aus wie knuddelige Säufer) und da kommen die Hochelfen daher mit ihrem weiblichen Touch daher.



da haste recht


----------



## Salute (4. Mai 2008)

Denke mal, wenn man eine Klasse interessant findet, kann man diese auch völlig unabhängig der Meinung anderer testen.

Schwertmeister klingt für mich persönlich Interessant. Werd ich auch bestimmt mal antesten, obwohl ich eher auf den schwarzen Gardisten gespannt bin.

MfG


----------



## Hey-Ray (4. Mai 2008)

Esric schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind die Hochelfen das unbeliebste Volk, weil das ganze War Universum recht düster ist (siehe Zwerge die sehen gott sei dank auch nicht mehr aus wie knuddelige Säufer) und da kommen die Hochelfen daher mit ihrem weiblichen Touch daher.


Es kommt nicht drauf an wie ein Volk aussieht, sondern wie dei Hintergrund Geschichte ist...Bloodelfen waren nie ein Volk von brutalen muskelbepackten Männern/Frauen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (4. Mai 2008)

Bei Warhammer entscheidet sowieso die Klasse was für eine Rasse es wird. Warum also nur über Rassen diskutieren ?

In DAoC war mir auch sofort klar, daß ich Skalde und Donnerkrieger spiele. Und ich habe mich ausschliesslich für die Wikinger als Rasse für meine später gewachsene Familie entschieden. Bei meinem dann wegen PvE-Spielermangel zwangsweise angeschafften Zweitaccount habe ich dann nur Kobolde genommen, weil mir die Supporter (Schamanen) so besser gefallen haben. Ich habe die auch so angezogen, daß viele so sie sich die Zeit nahmen die Kleinen anzuschaun lachend gesagt haben: "So wie Du läuft mein Sohn zu jeder Zeit durch die Gegend vor mir her. Irgendwie in Gedanken vertieft, bunt und oft geflickt aussehend.  Den kann ich selbst zu Festen keine Minute in feinen Stoffen herumlaufen lassen." Die Lurikeen waren eine Rasse, welche ich selbst nicht gewählt hätte, weil deren Winzigkeit nicht plausibel für die möglichen Aktionen war.

Bei WoW war das etwas anders. Ich wollte sowieso Jäger Spielen und habe dazu die mir Rollenspielmässig passendste Rasse genomen =Taurenjäger + Zwergenjäger. Nunja, mit den angekündigten Rollenspielmöglichkeiten war ja schnell essig, weil im Spielablauf Zeitabkürzungen zu stark belohnt wurden. Hier sind Untote und Gnome (die Babypuppen aus dem gleichen Grund wie in DAoC) nicht mein Fall. Übrigens waren die Nachtelfen auch schnell aussortiert, weil deren Gang mich zu sehr an RL, den seit einem bestimmten Gesetz an nahezu jeder Dritten Straßenecke hinter einem wie ein Hirsch herröhrenden und zu oft auch schon zum Anhalten anfassenden Zeitgenossen erinnern: "Hallo schöner Mann, ich liebe Dich so sehr, komm mit auf mein Zimmer." Die beiden neuen Rassen übrigens auch nicht, weil in zu vielen Berreichen unpassend.

In Warhammer schau ich mir das erstmal die 4 Wochen an. Erst dann sehe ich Gründe bestimmte Rassen nicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Chrissian (4. Mai 2008)

Ganz einfach:

War ist eher düster.

Die Hochelfen sind das bravere,gute Volk,und die meisten Nerds wollen nicht gut sein,sie wollen BÖSE SEIN!!!!!!!! und deswegen spielen sie Dunkelelf. (komischerweise sind dunkelelfen sehr beliebt.)
Liegt also nicht am elf,sondern daran dass sie böse sind.

Die Leute sind halt immer gern die Bösen,im Rl dann aber doch zu feige dafür,oder wollen halt auch mal n cooles Image.


----------



## Esric (4. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht drauf an wie ein Volk aussieht, sondern wie dei Hintergrund Geschichte ist...Bloodelfen waren nie ein Volk von brutalen muskelbepackten Männern/Frauen.



Ich sehs immer realitisch, es gibt die Ecke von Leuten die das Tabletop gespielt haben und mit der Geschichte vertraut sind, aber dies wird immer noch ein kleiner Teil der Gesamtmasse sein. Das gleiche hast du doch auch in WoW oder Herr der Ringe, es gibt immer Leute die mit der Hintergrundgeschichte vertraut sind.

Der Großteil wird immer noch intuitiv entscheiden und Optik spielt bei so einer Entscheidung immer eine große Rolle. Ich persönlich habe in WoW für meinen Krieger auch nach Optik entschieden und würde mit meiner Vorstellung nie einem Krieger einen dürren zierlichen Nachtelfen zuweisen da dies allein optisch für mich nicht passt, dann lieber einen breitgebauten Draenei oder einen neutralen Menschen (wobei es World of Warcraft mit der Niedlichkeit bei Zwergen und dem Femininen Touch bei Nachtelfen/Blutelfen übertrieben hat)


----------



## Emol (4. Mai 2008)

Im Tabletop passen Hochelfen zwar super rein aber sogar dort sind sie schon sehr kitschig, deshalb werd ich wohl Imperium spielen, die sind super umgesetzt und ich freu mich schon auf das Gefühl Altdorf gegen anstürmende Chaoshorden zu verteidigen! Hach das wird schön!


----------



## Sempai02 (4. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht so recht,was ich von den Hochelfen halten soll. Prinzipiell bin ich Elfenfan,nur irgendwie sind mir die Hochelfen zu dekadent und selbstverliebt. Die Dunkelelfen sind irgendwie stylischer. So richtig werde ich da mit den WAR-Hochelfen nicht warm,mal schauen,wie in der Beta die Klassen so sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (4. Mai 2008)

LiZaRd schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> Zurzeit sind die Hochelfen ja bekanntlich das unbeliebteste Volk in war. Würde gerne mal eure Meinungen hören  was ihr von den verklemmten Spitzohren haltet und was denkt ihr ist der Grund für ihre Unbeliebtheit?
> Ich persönlich werde aufjedenfall einen Hochelf Schwertmeister anfangen da sie einen tollen rp Hintergrund haben.
> ...



Es liegt wohl stark an der Geschichte von WAR selbst und weniger an der Umsetzung im Spiel. Die beliebtesten Rassen sind Orks / Zwerge und weder die einen noch die anderen sind wirklich gut auf Hochelfen zu sprechen. Sehr viele der TT Spieler tendieren eher zu einer Grünhaut oder gar Chaos. Auf Seiten der Ordnung sind die Zwerge und das Imperium sehr beliebt. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die Rassen in der Warhammer Geschichte nur ein Zweckbündnis haben und grundlegend eigentlich nur ihre eigenen Interessen verfolgen.


----------



## Mikokami (4. Mai 2008)

Esric schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind die Hochelfen das unbeliebste Volk, weil das ganze War Universum recht düster ist (siehe Zwerge die sehen gott sei dank auch nicht mehr aus wie knuddelige Säufer) und da kommen die Hochelfen daher mit ihrem weiblichen Touch daher.



In Warhammer gibt es keine "Guten" oder "Bösen" nur solche Taten, und wer sich auskennt der weiß sicher dass die Hochelfen nicht lieb, nett, kitischig und zärtlich sind, und auch keinen "weiblichen Touch" haben.

Hochelfen haben mindestens einen genauso dekadenten, selbstbewußten und arroganten Charakter wie ihre Vettern die Dunkelelfen. Ebenso grausam und unerbittlich sind sie im Kampf, nur die Methodik unterscheidet sich da.

Desweiteren stehen die Hochelfen für Ordnung, Disziplin, Würde und Stolz, was wohl eher die Werte und Gründe sind warum sie so unbeliebt sind, weil man doch lieber eher finstere Gesellen spielt wo man die Sau raus lassen kann.

Ich werde auf jedenfall einen Hochelfen spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jabor (4. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> In Warhammer gibt es keine "Guten" oder "Bösen" nur solche Taten, und wer sich auskennt der weiß sicher dass die Hochelfen nicht lieb, nett, kitischig und zärtlich sind, und auch keinen "weiblichen Touch" haben.
> 
> Hochelfen haben mindestens einen genauso dekadenten, selbstbewußten und arroganten Charakter wie ihre Vettern die Dunkelelfen. Ebenso grausam und unerbittlich sind sie im Kampf, nur die Methodik unterscheidet sich da.
> 
> ...


eben, mein hauptchar wird mit sicherheit ein zwerg, aber da mir die hochelfen auch sehr gut gefallen, spiele ich als twink einen =)


----------



## Hühü1 (4. Mai 2008)

Euch sollte klar sein das die meinung umfragen der foren zu der beliebtheit, wer welche klasse, rasse spielt sogut wie keine aussage kraft haben.
Vom gefühl her würde ich sagen das ein grosser teil der WAR fans die sich in foren  rumtreibt TT spielersind, diese haben eine ganz andere meinung über war als spieler die erst zum release mitbekommen das es WAR gibt.
Ich will damit sagen das die meisten spieler die war zocken werden garnicht aktiv im forum sind.
Diese aben sich mit der geschichte nicht besschäftigt. Solche spieler werden ihre wahl ganz anders treffen als TT spieler, die leute die  sich in foren über die klasse und die geschichte hinter dem völkern informieren.

Klar im moment scheint es so das Zerstörung viel beliebter , aber das ganze kann noch kippen nach dem release, sobald die ganzen spieler dazu kommen die nicht viel über WAR bzw die geschichte wissen.

Ich glaube einfach das die leute in den foren, die ihre meinung, ihr wissen, die umfragen, mit anderen teilen zu ganz anderen rassen klassen tendieren, als die spieler die war zocken werden aber nicht in den foren vertretten sind.
Mal grob geschätzt 50 % die WAR zocken werden haben noch kaum ein blick in ein forum geworfen an umfragen teilgenommen.
Naja wahrscheinlich sind es sogar mehr als 50 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudoolph (4. Mai 2008)

Also gerade weil die Hochelfen so unbeliebt sind gedenke ich einen zu spielen.
Die WoW Erfahrung hat gezeigt (mir zumindest), dass bei den vermeintlich Unterlegenen (Ordnung)
die "Deppendichte" erheblich geringer ist.
Wenn der Löwenanteil der Spieler Zerstörung spielen will, sollen sie es machen.
Ich kann mich darüber nur freuen...mehr Opfer, größere Herausforderung, etc.

Bei der Klasse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
Schwertmeister sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. Das mit den 3 aufeinanderfolgenden Styles erinnert sehr an den DaoC Schwerti (und der war im austeilen echt gut *g*). Müsste man mal live ausprobieren inwieweit bzw. wie leicht/schwer sich die Styleabfolge des Schwertmeisters unterbrechen lässt.
Ein weiterer Punkt wäre die Möglichkeit des AE-farmens, um schnell an Geld zu kommen, also die Frage ob ich es alleine schaffe 4-6 Monster auf einmal zu überleben bzw. zu killen.

Erzmagier wäre auch was. Auf jeden Fall findet man als Heiler sehr schnell Gruppen.......nur ist heilen sowas von öde ( WoW: 3 Tasten-Pala). Müsste man mal schauen wie gut der Erzmagier Schaden austeilt und wie seine Überlebenschancen sind bzw. wie leicht er sich unterbrechen lässt. Fürs RvR eher nicht so mein Ding, weil Stoffi und Stöckchenschwinger, sprich Hauptziel ( und bei DaoC innerhalb von Sekunden tot).

Schattenkrieger werde ich nicht spielen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Schattenkrieger ähnlich funktionieren wird wie ein Bogi in DaoC. Dort war man als Bogi meisst alleine unterwegs. Im PvE hatte man die A. karte wenn da mehr als 2 Mobs kamen. Im offenen RvR war man meist alleine unterwegs oder wenn dann nur mit anderen Bogis. Beim Belagerungs RvR war ein Bogi allerdings der Hammer, aber eben auch nur da.

Crafting: Da es laut Sterntaler keine Rohstoffvorkommen zum abbauen geben wird, sondern das Zeug von Gegnern droppt, denke ich, dass ein AE - fähiger Char sinnvoll ist.
Und als Beruf den guten alten Schneider.
Die Erfahrung aus 3 MMORPGs hat gezeigt, dass ein Schneider einfach die meisten Kunden hat...und somit vielleicht nicht am meisten, aber sicher am konstantesten Umsatz macht.


----------



## Hühü1 (4. Mai 2008)

Leute ihr dürft von WoW auf WAR nicht schliessen.
Ich denke das bei WAR die seite mit dem meisten spielern vorteile hat.
In WoW gibt es viel mehr allianz als horde wobei die horde erfolgreicher ist im pvp weil sie sich besser kennen aber es geht da um instanzierte BG´S wo nur eine feste spieler anzahl teinimmt.

In WAR gehts überwiegend um open pvp und die masse kann da entscheident sein.


----------



## Mazuko (4. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe, ich werde mit meinem Erzmagier eine Rarität sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sybarith (4. Mai 2008)

zu sagen das die ordnung bei release in der unterzahl sein wird, halte ich für sehr gewagt. gerade WoW hat doch gezeigt das sich die interessenten, die schon lange vor release dabei waren, zwar zum großteil auf horden eite befunden haben. aber nach dem release als der großteil der spieler kamen, sich das ganze auf seiten der ordnugn verschoben hat. ja es gibt server wo es mehr horden spieler gibt, aber die sind die absolute minderheit.

es gibt jede menge elfenfans die von den HdR elben begeistert sind, solche werden wohl eher weniger einen dunkelelfen spielen. ich möchte sogar mal sagen, das sich wohl so 2-3 monate nach release das ganze auf seiten der ordnung verschieben wird und das es wohl später mehr ordnungsspieler geben wird.

jetzt schon, anhand von so frühen umfragen, zu sagen ich gehe auf seiten der ordnung, weil die in unterzahl sind, halte ich für vollkommen verfrüht. 

und ansonsten schließe ich mich Hühü an.


----------



## Neolus (4. Mai 2008)

hallo

also ich werde einen Hochelf als main spielen. Ich bin zwar oft im Forum unterwegs und lese gern über warhammer, aber kennen tu ich die Hintergrundgeschichten der Rassen so gut wie garnicht.
Ich hab mich aber für den Hochelf entschieden weil ich den Schattenkrieger als am interessantesten halte. 
Ich war schon immer ein Fan der Jägerkulur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die 2 interessanteste Klasse für mich ist der schamane. Da aber diese eben auf der bösen seite spielt und das Gegenstück dazu auch ein Hochelf ist (von der Mechanik), ist meine wahl so ziemlich 100%ig.
Ich denke auch das viele andere sich so bzw so ähnlich für oder gegen eine Rasse entscheiden da die Klassen ja mit den Rassen direkt im zusammenhang stehen.
Ich hätte mich ansonsten auch für die Grünhäute entscheiden können, dort gibt es ja auch so eine Art Jäger, aber mir gefällt das mit den pets einfach nicht so. Ich möchte die Stärke meines chars ausmachen und nicht son haustier und wenn mich ein meele angreift umkippen weil mein pet grad woanders rumgrast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im allgemeinen muss ich sagen das ich es als eine gute Mischung betrachte das licht in der Dunkelheit zu spielen. Was ich damit sagen will? Die warhammr welt soll ja nun ziemlich dunkel sein und da tut ein bischen abwechlung doch auch mal gut. Ich bin in einer Prachtvollen stadt mit glamour usw und wenns mir zu doll wird geh ich raus besuch meine Feinde und blicke auf ein Schlachtfeld voller Grauen und düsterheit!
Wenn ich dann davon genug hab geh ich halt wieder in andere Gebiete...
Nur düster würde mir persönlich zu monoton werden und so schaff ich da meine abwechslung mit rein.
Außerdem bin ich elfenfan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das die elfen unbeliebt sind würd ich eingrenzen. Ich hab auf seiten der Ordnung mich schon umgeschaut wegen einer Gilde und dort ist die auswahl bisher sehr gering und viele dieser Ordnungsgilden wollen zwerge/imperium auf nen rpg server spielen. Dort muss man dann schon eine Abneigung feststellen, aber ansonsten siehts doch recht neutral aus.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Mai 2008)

Ich hasse Elfen, ich hasse sie in jedem MMO ...  
mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudoolph (4. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Leute ihr dürft von WoW auf WAR nicht schliessen.
> Ich denke das bei WAR die seite mit dem meisten spielern vorteile hat.
> In WoW gibt es viel mehr allianz als horde wobei die horde erfolgreicher ist im pvp weil sie sich besser kennen aber es geht da um instanzierte BG´S wo nur eine feste spieler anzahl teinimmt.
> 
> In WAR gehts überwiegend um open pvp und die masse kann da entscheident sein.



Also das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Ich vergleiche War mit DaoC, weils vom selben Entwickler ist und weil das Schlüsselelement (RvR: was mal das beste ist/war wo gibt) übernommen wird.
Bei Daoc bekam das in der Minderzahl befindliche Reich einen Bonus, z.B. mehr Reichspunkte, stärkere NPC Wachen, etc. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieses System übernommen wird.
Ansonsten ist es natürlich klar, dass wenn du mit deiner Gruppe 3-4 Feindgruppen begegnest, du einfach überrannt wirst. Wenn deine Gruppe in einer Festung hockt und die 3-4 Gruppen draussen, dann kann das auch noch Spass machen. So ein Kampf lohnte sich bei DaoC auch noch (im Sinne von Reichspunkten), da man die Gegner Häppchenweise verarbeiten konnte.

BGs gabs für kleinere Level in DaoC auch und wirds auch in War geben (siehe Buffed Show, diverse Podcasts).Ob es da eine Spielerobergrenze pro BG gibt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## grimmgork (4. Mai 2008)

Ihr solltet nicht vergessen das der schattenkrieger eine sehr beliebte klasse ist, besonders bei den "kiddies" (wie ihr es nennt). Und wenn ich so auf die umfrage schaue schneiden die hochelfen garnicht so schlecht ab.
Ausserdem wird die letzte klasse noch bekanntgegeben, und wenn es tatsächlich ein weisser löwe sein sollte dann wäre das für mich auch eine wahl.


----------



## Goranos (4. Mai 2008)

Hi,
Ich werde sowohl Destruction als auch Order spielen....
Und als ich auf der RPC die möglichkeit hatte eine Schwertmeister anzuspielen, hatte ich ein sehr gutes Spielgefühl mit dieser Karriere, ein besseres als z.B. mit dem Chosen.
Und zwar aus verschiedenen Gründen:
1. Der ausgeteilte Schaden ist höher....
2. Höhere Movespeed als der Chosen durch niedrigere Rüstung...
3. Der höhere Style, ich spiele lieber elegant und fließend , eben so wie der Schwertmeister kämpft, als mit nem brachialen Chosen.
Es geht für mich in einem RPG darum ne andere Rolle als im echten LEben einzunehmen und ich echten leben bin ich nunmal Rugbyspieler....
So viel von mir,
Goranos


----------



## Wow-Gamer (4. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht drauf an wie ein Volk aussieht, sondern wie dei Hintergrund Geschichte ist...Bloodelfen waren nie ein Volk von brutalen muskelbepackten Männern/Frauen.



Erstmal die heißen nicht blut-elfen sondern hochelfen, wir sind hier bei War! net Wow.

Also ich mag die Hochelfen, aber die anderen Rassen halt lieber...


----------



## mendiger (4. Mai 2008)

hochelfen oder elfen oder elben oder blutelfen un wie sie sonst noch heißen sehen immer so aus. sie sind halt ein feminines volk, was aber nichts schlimmes ist und außerdem is mir das ziemlich egal, es geht doch um die karieren un da find ich den hexenkrieger voll cool und fang deshalb auch einen  an!


----------



## sybarith (4. Mai 2008)

hexenkreiger wird es aber nicht geben, sondern nur hexenkriegerinnen. schließlich sind es die bräute des khaine.


----------



## Faith_sfx (4. Mai 2008)

Ich mochte nie elfen aber ich glaube ich erstelle mir einen hochelfen twink  ich find sie sind ein sehr intressantes volk ^^

in einen diversen anderen mmorpg haben sie genervt!! wie die pest.... ober körper dünn und die schultern breit  gebaut......

ich denke ich werde mir ein Schwertmeister Hochelfen spielen aber als main einen Orc Spalta^^  ich spiele gerne meeles aber ich glaube bei dem Schwertmeister setzte ich vlt auf verteidigung mal sehen wie sich der Schwertmeister spielt



@ TE jimi hendrix fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Hühü1 (4. Mai 2008)

Goranos schrieb:


> 2. Höhere Movespeed als der Chosen durch niedrigere Rüstung...



Hm höre zum ersten mal das die lauf geschwindikeit des chars von der rüstung abhängt.
Und glaub auch nicht das es so ist, glaube eher das war eine optische "täuschung".
Wenn man in WoW z.b. einen ork gespielt hat und dann einen gnom, kamm einen der orc viel langsamer vor, was daran liegt das er viel größer/breiter ist und wenige große schritte macht und der gnome viele kleine. 
Das hat oft getäuscht und einen das gefühl gegeben der gnom ist viel schneller, was aber nicht so war.
Der chosen wird auch große schritte machen die langsam und kraftvoll wirken, auch die angriffs bewegung ist da genauso.
Der elf wirkt flinker durch schnelle angriffe und "schnelle" fuss arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer hin ist das ja schon eine art tanz wenn er von der ersten balance stufe auf die zweite begiebt usw.

Also denke der "standart" Movespeed wird bei allen gleich sein. Aber würde schon sagen das dieser durch skills oder items  erhöht werden kann.

@Rudoolph

Es soll sogar über 30 Szenarien  geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die aber alle eine lvl begrenzung haben.(z.b.23-40 Grovod-Höhlen 12 vs. 12)
Da kann zb. die Ordnung,wenn sie zahlen mäßig unterlegen ist, vorteile haben weil sie sich besser kennen, öfter in die szenarien rein kommen.
Bei open pvp/rvr dachte ich da eher ans questen, wenn da eine 2 man gruppe auf eine mit 4 trifft haben die auch keine chance. 
Bei den keeps ist das schon sehr interesannt geregelt , stärkere npc oder auch irgendwelche buff´s.

Ein zitat von dir: Bei Daoc bekam das in der Minderzahl befindliche Reich einen Bonus, z.B. mehr Reichspunkte, stärkere NPC Wachen, etc. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieses System übernommen wird.

Es wird sogar übernommen, im letzten newsletter glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wurde gesagt und gezeigt das keeps die erobert sind in einem gewissen umkreis den spielern der eigenen fraktion einen bonus geben.
Was natürlich hilft gegen eine größere masse von gegener.
Aber all diese systeme, die helfen sollen, reichen nicht aus wenn die verteilung der spieler auf ordnung zerstörung z.b. 70% zu 30% wäre. (als schlimmes beispiel)
Aber EA Mythic wird sowas verhindern bzw wollen es verhindern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trozdem man wird es nie möglich sein auf allen servern ein verhältniss von 50/50 zu schaffen.
Daher wird die zahlen mässig überlegene seite in vielen situationen ein vorteil haben.

Aber naja das wird schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (4. Mai 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> hochelfen oder elfen oder elben oder blutelfen un wie sie sonst noch heißen sehen immer so aus. sie sind halt ein feminines volk, was aber nichts schlimmes ist und außerdem is mir das ziemlich egal, es geht doch um die karieren un da find ich den hexenkrieger voll cool und fang deshalb auch einen  an!



Hochelfen sind kein "feminines" Volk, das wohl passende Wort ist grazil/graziös.

Desweiteren behaupte ich die Elfen in Warhammer, besonders die Hochelfen sind ein eher edles und nobles Volk, was daran liegen mag das Warhammer Fantasy ein eher mittelalterliches Setting hat, und die Elfenvölker wohl zu den wenigen gehören die eine gehobenere Kultur besitzen was wiederum bedeutet das sie sich regelmäßig waschen, pflegen und versuchen ihre Kleidung sauber und makellos zu halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (4. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Hochelfen sind kein "feminines" Volk, das wohl passende Wort ist grazil/graziös.
> 
> Desweiteren behaupte ich die Elfen in Warhammer, besonders die Hochelfen sind ein eher edles und nobles Volk, was daran liegen mag das Warhammer Fantasy ein eher mittelalterliches Setting hat, und die Elfenvölker wohl zu den wenigen gehören die eine gehobenere Kultur besitzen was wiederum bedeutet das sie sich regelmäßig waschen, pflegen und versuchen ihre Kleidung sauber und makellos zu halten.
> 
> ...



total /signed


----------



## Goranos (4. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Hm höre zum ersten mal das die lauf geschwindikeit des chars von der rüstung abhängt.
> Und glaub auch nicht das es so ist, glaube eher das war eine optische "täuschung".
> Wenn man in WoW z.b. einen ork gespielt hat und dann einen gnom, kamm einen der orc viel langsamer vor, was daran liegt das er viel größer/breiter ist und wenige große schritte macht und der gnome viele kleine.
> Das hat oft getäuscht und einen das gefühl gegeben der gnom ist viel schneller, was aber nicht so war.
> ...


Nein, im allgemeinen Combat is der Movespeed ein anderer ich konnte mit dem Schattenkriger (leichte rüstung, range) dem Chosen (schwere,solide Rüstung) so weg rennen.
MfG
Goranos


----------



## Hühü1 (4. Mai 2008)

Goranos schrieb:


> Nein, im allgemeinen Combat is der Movespeed ein anderer ich konnte mit dem Schattenkriger (leichte rüstung, range) dem Chosen (schwere,solide Rüstung) so weg rennen.
> MfG
> Goranos



wie meinst das im allegemeinen cambot ist der movespeed ein anderer?Wird man schneller/langsamer wenn man im kampf ist?!
Das hab ich noch nie gehört. Ich hoffe ich hab dich richtig verstanden.
Wenn ja kannst du das durch eine quelle belegen?

häm dan hoffe ich das er einfach nen debuff hatte und darum erlangsamer war.


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (4. Mai 2008)

Find die elfen auch nicht so prickelnd(blutelfen halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Das optisch schlechteste Volk und zu den Kampfanimationen sage ich mal lieber nichts


----------



## Sempai02 (4. Mai 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> Find die elfen auch nicht so prickelnd(blutelfen halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. ForU =/= WAR
2. Blutelfen sind normale Standardelfen,wenn auch wie alle ForU-Rassen mit miesen männl. Charas und weibl. für pubertierende Nerds.


----------



## Efgrib (6. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> In WAR gehts überwiegend um open pvp und die masse kann da entscheident sein.



glaubst du ernsthaft, mythic entwirft gefühlte 100 verschiedene szenarien (was nur ein andrer name für battlegrounds ist) und dann ist open-pvp das enstcheidende? instanziertes bg-pvp wie in wow, nur vielfältiger,  wird ein oder sogar der hauptbestandteil des spiels werden!


----------



## sybarith (6. Mai 2008)

ja ist es. was auch schon mehrfach bestätigt wurde. die wertigkeit der scenarios im gesamte rvr wurde sogar gesenkt. nur weil es ein paar dutzend scenarios gibt, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das sie die schwerpunkte im rvr sind.

es wurde immer klipp und klar gesagt das open pvp die burg und städtebelagerungen der hauptschwerpunkt sind. ich frage mich woher du deine gewissheit nimmst das scenarios am wichtigsten sind. vorallem wenn sich die entwickler deutlich dagegen ausgesprochen haben. 
übrigens ind DAoC gab es auch etwas ähnliches wie die scnearios und das open pvp war deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## Hühü1 (6. Mai 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> glaubst du ernsthaft, mythic entwirft gefühlte 100 verschiedene szenarien (was nur ein andrer name für battlegrounds ist) und dann ist open-pvp das enstcheidende? instanziertes bg-pvp wie in wow, nur vielfältiger,  wird ein oder sogar der hauptbestandteil des spiels werden!



Ja das glaub ich ernsthaft.
Als erstes hättest dich besser informieren sollen es sind keine 100 sondern etwas mehr als 30 szenarien.
Und auf lvl 40 wirst du nicht an allen teilnehmen können.
Und ja  open pvp wird wichtiger sein als szenarien, nicht umsonst geben eroberte keeps , in einem umkreis, einen bonus für reichspunkte.
Wärst du auf dem laufenden wüsstest du, wie sybarith schon sagte, das der schwerpunkt auf  open pvp liegt.
Es war so das ein szenario mehr wertung hatte als open pvp, aber die beta tester haben ihre meinung gesagt und EA Mytic hat open RvR überarbeiten  und keeps eingebaut.

Aber wenn du glaubst das du in deinen  über 100 szenarien eine hauptstadt einnehmen kannst dann viel spaß.
Aber hast du schon mal überlegt was du geschriebenhast?
Wusstest du das du open pvp brauchst damit du eine hauptstadt einnehmen kannst?
Ich kann dir hier etwas empfehlen evtl wird es dir deutlich wie wichtig open pvp sein wird:

http://trailer.onlinewelten.com/videos,id3...esentation.html

Und ich sag dir noch was, instanziertes pvp wird nicht den hauptteil des spiels ausmachen evtl 50 %.
Aber ich wette das fast jeder lieber ein keep erobert als im nen szenario CTF oder sonst was zu spielen.


----------



## Cerboz (6. Mai 2008)

Die Hochelfen stehen halt zur Warhammer Welt. Würde es keine Hochelfen geben würden auch keine Dunkelelfen existieren usw. dann wären nur doffe normale Elfen da. So eine sexy Hochelfin hat doch auch was an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hochelfen haben halt ihr eigene, hochnäsige Kultur. So wie Orks mosch'n schreiben die halt.
Düster hin und her, es wird bestimmt ! nicht die ganze Warhammer welt nur BÄM BÄM BÄM sein sonder auch mal tüdülüüü..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. Mai 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> glaubst du ernsthaft, mythic entwirft gefühlte 100 verschiedene szenarien (was nur ein andrer name für battlegrounds ist) und dann ist open-pvp das enstcheidende? instanziertes bg-pvp wie in wow, nur vielfältiger,  wird ein oder sogar der hauptbestandteil des spiels werden!



Informieren oder gefühlte 10 Flames ertragen müssen, weil du Mist laberst? Was ist dir lieber? Nochmal informieren gehen, oder einfach aufhören Fehlinformationen zu posten? ^^


----------



## Hargorin (6. Mai 2008)

Meiner Meinung sollten wir die Hochelfen nicht so schlecht machen, sie gehören nunmal genauso zum Warhammeruniversum wie Orks und Skaven! Und so wie nunmal viele die Orks lieben, weil man mit denen einfach mal die Sau rauslassen kann, was man im realen Leben nunmal vllt nicht so kann, so gibt es bestimmt auch viele Leute, die die Art der Hochelfen mögen! Wenn ich mal meinen Kumpel zitieren darf :" Ich nehme nen Hochelfen, WEIL sie so arrogant und dekadent sind!" So ist es jedem selbst überlassen, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, man sollte sie nicht gleich verurteilen, nur weil sie schlauer und besser gekleidet sind und darauf achten! Ich für meinen Teil werde auch einen nehmen, aber nur als Twink wegen des Schattenkriegers!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Hühü1 (6. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Informieren oder gefühlte 10 Flames ertragen müssen, weil du Mist laberst? Was ist dir lieber? Nochmal informieren gehen, oder einfach aufhören Fehlinformationen zu posten? ^^



Man das du immer so direkt sein musst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hätte mir gern noch angehört was er noch zu sagen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann langsam lesen wie sein traum, von 100bg´s, von total instazierten pvp, langsam platzt.
Hey mal spaß bei seite man kann menschne auch auf eine nette/höffliche art verarschen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Man das du immer so direkt sein musst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war doch noch höflich. Willst du mich mal fies erleben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (6. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich war doch noch höflich. Willst du mich mal fies erleben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich muss weg..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich muss weg.....
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (6. Mai 2008)

Hargorin schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung sollten wir die Hochelfen nicht so schlecht machen, sie gehören nunmal genauso zum Warhammeruniversum wie Orks und Skaven! Und so wie nunmal viele die Orks lieben, weil man mit denen einfach mal die Sau rauslassen kann, was man im realen Leben nunmal vllt nicht so kann, so gibt es bestimmt auch viele Leute, die die Art der Hochelfen mögen! Wenn ich mal meinen Kumpel zitieren darf :" Ich nehme nen Hochelfen, WEIL sie so arrogant und dekadent sind!" So ist es jedem selbst überlassen...



Kann ich bis dahin so unterschreiben. Es bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen was er spielen möchte. Und wer keine Hochelfen mag sollte sich freuen dass es welche gibt, und sie im PVP einfach aus den Latschen hauen ^^


----------



## Hühü1 (6. Mai 2008)

Mich würde es nicht wundern wen nach dem release die hochelfen am beliebtesten sind.

Immer weider nett solche umfragen anzusehen, auch wenn sie praktisch null aussage kraft haben.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (7. Mai 2008)

LiZaRd schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> Zurzeit sind die Hochelfen ja bekanntlich das unbeliebteste Volk in war. Würde gerne mal eure Meinungen hören  was ihr von den verklemmten Spitzohren haltet und was denkt ihr ist der Grund für ihre Unbeliebtheit?
> Ich persönlich werde aufjedenfall einen Hochelf Schwertmeister anfangen da sie einen tollen rp Hintergrund haben.
> ...


 Also ich kann nur sagen das die Hochelfen so aussehen wie na..? Hochelfen aus dem WARHAMMER Universum ! ich spiele seit 20 Jahren das Tabeltop Game von Games Workshop und EA Mythic muß sich an deren Vorgaben halten und das tun sie auch. Ich kann euch die ihr alle die Hochelfen kritisiert raten sich auf der Games Workshop Seite mal über dieses Volk richtig zu informieren. Seht euch die Bilder und Figuren an dann werdet ihr sehen das sie Geradezu Perfekt Umgesetzt wurden.

Die Entwickler haben Vorgaben an die sie sich halten müssen, und die Warhammer Fans kennen die Welt genau und wollen diese auch so umgesetzt sehen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach den Entwicklern sehr gut gelugnen bei allen Völkern des Online Games. Wer das eine Volk nicht mag spielt halt ein anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (7. Mai 2008)

es wird wahrscheinlich sein das es mehr dunkelelfen als hochelfen geben wird... und warum?

wie in jedem Spiel gehen viele Spieler nach dem aussehen. klingt hart is aber leider so.
und da die spieler lieber knapp bekleidete gut aussehende frauen sehen als irgendwas anderes werden wohl viele dunkelelfen nehmen.
Hochelfen werden mehr gespielt werden als irgendwo durch irgendwelche umfragen und warum: weil sie halt stil haben, die hauen nicht nur blind waaagh schreiend drauf, oder mit brutaler gewalt oder hinterhältig oder sonst wie sondern einfach mit stil und daher werden sie auch gewählt

ich geh nicht davon aus das der großteil der masse aufgrund der hintergrundgeschichte characktere formt, wäre zwar schön wen aber es passiert leider viel zu selten.
um mal wow als beispiel zu zeigen:
mit bc stieg die zahl an blonden weiblichen elfen dermaßen stark an das fast jede instanzgruppe aus 3-4 elfen bestand auf den neuen bc servern...
aber männliche elfen waren so gut wie nie gesehen und warum weil man sie für metrosexuell hielt und so weiter.

ich denke das es leider auch so in war wird, das die spieler rein nachaussehen sich die characktere aussuchen und nicht wegen irgendwas anderem.

dabei kommt es nicht auf das aussehen allein sondern auch darauf was ich spiele und wie ich spiele.


----------



## Sempai02 (7. Mai 2008)

AngelusMortifer schrieb:


> es wird wahrscheinlich sein das es mehr dunkelelfen als hochelfen geben wird... und warum?
> 
> wie in jedem Spiel gehen viele Spieler nach dem aussehen. klingt hart is aber leider so.
> und da die spieler lieber knapp bekleidete gut aussehende frauen sehen als irgendwas anderes werden wohl viele dunkelelfen nehmen.
> ...



Wobei eine Hochelfe nicht weniger sexy ist als eine Dunkelelfe. Vielleicht sollte Mythic mal mehr weibliche Hochelfen zeigen und nicht nur halbnackte Dunkelelfen. So eine sexy Hochelfe namens Deedlit würde ich gerne mal spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hühü1 (7. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wobei eine Hochelfe nicht weniger sexy ist als eine Dunkelelfe. Vielleicht sollte Mythic mal mehr weibliche Hochelfen zeigen und nicht nur halbnackte Dunkelelfen. So eine sexy Hochelfe namens Deedlit würde ich gerne mal spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm Deedlit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird wohl nen warhammer promi sein was?
Aber Deedlit hört sich nach einer kleinen dicklichen elfin an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (7. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Hm Deedlit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Name kommt halt aus meiner Lieblingsfantasyanimeserie "Record of Lodoss War". Eventuell lasse ich mich auch von Büchern inspirieren (z.B. "Elfen") oder bemühe wie in "ForU" meine eigene Fantasy. Hauptsache eine blonde Elfe, wenn es eine Hochelfe wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hühü1 (7. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Der Name kommt halt aus meiner Lieblingsfantasyanimeserie "Record of Lodoss War". Eventuell lasse ich mich auch von Büchern inspirieren (z.B. "Elfen") oder bemühe wie in "ForU" meine eigene Fantasy. Hauptsache eine blonde Elfe, wenn es eine Hochelfe wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ah war ja klar blond und blaue augen was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich meinem Arbeitskollegen immer zuhöre von seinen TT Schlachten, sind Hochelfen mit die am schwersten zu knackenden. Die übelsten Magieschleudern halt^^

Und ich vermisse die bei der Umfrage die Auswahlmöglichkeit:"Ich bin Warhammer fan und finde diese Umfrage dämlich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtilein (9. Mai 2008)

Ich bin leider noch sehr unbedarft in der warhammergeschichte und entscheide daher nur aus gefühl das ich keinen spielen werde. Mir sagen zur Zeit die Grünhäute mächtig zu, da Freunde von mir schon Grünhäute anfangen werden und sie mich auch optisch gut ansprechen.
Im moment kenne ich mich auch noch nicht in der Geschichte von warhammer aus, was sich jedoch bald etwas ändern wird, da ein verwandter der aktiv das TT spielt mir infos besorgen will. Er wird aber auch Grünhäute spielen und wird mich dadurch auch mehr zu ihnen ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Bin aber auf die Warhammergeschichten schon sehr gespannt und vielleicht können die mich ja noch umstimmen etwas anderes zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eines ist aber schon jetzt sicher ich spiele niemals die "guten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Würde gegen meine Prinzipen verstoßen^^


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Mai 2008)

Dann kannste jede Rasse spielen^^


----------



## alu9card (9. Mai 2008)

Ich finde, dass die Hochelfen sehr gut dargestellt werden, kannst sie ja nicht zu "dunkel" machen. Auch im vergleich z.B. zum game wh Mark of Chaos haben sie mich überzeugt, ausserdem is es reine Geschmakssache. Ich werde auch keinen spiele, aber vll. nach open beta als Twink.


----------



## Reska (9. Mai 2008)

LiZaRd schrieb:


> Wenn man die Rassenumfragen in diversen Foren Vergleicht sieht man das Hochelfen am wenigsten gefragt sind, die Unterschiede von Fansite zu Fansite sind meist nur minimal.




Nur ist das Problem bei ALLEN Umfragen (auch dieser hier), dass nur Leute gefragt werden, die das Forum auch besuchen.

Wenn du also den Familienpapa hast, der Abends nach getaner Arbeit sich mit nem lecker Bierchen vor den Rechner setzt aber keine Lust hat diese spärliche Zeit in Spam und Flame-verseuchten Foren rumzuhängen, dann hast du seine Meinung auch nicht in der Umfrage.

Will heißen: Ich geb nichts auf Foren-Umfragen... Vielleicht sind die Hochelfen sogar das beliebteste Volk.... nur halt nicht bei euch.


----------



## Aldaric87 (9. Mai 2008)

Reska schrieb:


> Nur ist das Problem bei ALLEN Umfragen (auch dieser hier), dass nur Leute gefragt werden, die das Forum auch besuchen.
> 
> Wenn du also den Familienpapa hast, der Abends nach getaner Arbeit sich mit nem lecker Bierchen vor den Rechner setzt aber keine Lust hat diese spärliche Zeit in Spam und Flame-verseuchten Foren rumzuhängen, dann hast du seine Meinung auch nicht in der Umfrage.
> 
> Will heißen: Ich geb nichts auf Foren-Umfragen... Vielleicht sind die Hochelfen sogar das beliebteste Volk.... nur halt nicht bei euch.



Jap. Umfragen z. B. vor WoW hatten auch ergeben das Horde hätte auf jedem Server müssen zu 90% Überlegen sein, der Standardspieler hingegen, der nicht großartig in Foren aktiv ist, vor einem Release des Games, fehlen bei solchen Umfragen. Meist ist es doch insgesamt sowieso ein Gleichgewicht, weshalb ich mir auch keine Sorgen mache, ob meine Seite unterlegen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthros (9. Mai 2008)

Bei mir ist es so das ich schon beim tabeltop Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gespielt hab und dies in WAR auch tun werde 
des wegen komm bei mir die abneigung gegegen sie auß meiner Zwergen mentalität ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (10. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es bei Release total ausgeglichen ist, weil viele einfach die weiblichen Kurven von den Hochelfen schätzen (Achtung Klischee!).
natürlich gibts auch andere, die einfach den Charakter der Hochelfen mögen.
+ Twinks die einige Leute anfangen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß, Square.


----------



## MadSquare (10. Mai 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> Omg lern Deutsch!


Flamer sind extrem ungesehn. Wenn du Flamen willst geh ins WoW-Forum oder irgentwo hin zurück, wo's noch mehr Flamer gibt. Aber nicht hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (10. Mai 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> Omg lern Deutsch!



Man sollte dich eigentlich reporten. 

Ich könnte ja auch sagen: Lern bitte tolerant zu sein.


----------



## Xall13 (10. Mai 2008)

Elfen sind in der Regel immer  "zu feminin" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Mai 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> Elfen sind in der Regel immer  "zu feminin"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von weiblichen Elfen erwarte ich auch,dass sie zu feminin sind, wobei diese oftmals weniger feminin sind als z.B. Menschenfrauen (sprich weniger üppige Rundunden). Mich würden ja mal Bilder von weibl. Hochelfen interessieren,aber irgendwie findet man nur Bilder der weiblichen Dunkelelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> ...,aber irgendwie findet man nur Bilder der weiblichen Dunkelelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja, wie sagt man doch gleich? gute mädchen(hochelfen) kommen in den himmel, böse(dunkelelfen) kommen überall hin^^


----------



## Humpa (11. Mai 2008)

warum vergesst ihr immer den "wayne" Button bei den Umfragen?


----------



## Syli (11. Mai 2008)

ich möchte mal auf die abertausenden leute aufmerksam machen die bei einem RPG (egal ob online oder nicht) die "gute" seite wählen, um gutes zu vollbringen, nett zu sein ect...

von daher schließe ich mich vielen meiner vorrednern an und behaupte mal, dass es bei release folgende situation geben wird:

die leute die foren / beta gespielt haben werden zum grössten teil Zerstörung gehen (denke mal 70%)
alle leute die die hintergrund geschichte noch nicht kennen werden wohl ordnung gehen (auch hier denke ich mal 70%)

wenn man davon ausgeht das es nur jeder 10. spieler von warhammer die hintergrundgeschichten kennt bzw die beta gespielt hat, dann könnte die verteilung so aussehen


auf 1 betatester/war kenner kommen dann 10 "neue" hinzu, um es einfacher rechnen zu können würd ich das ganze in etwas grösseren dimensionen begutachten:

100 betatester == 1000 "neue"

Betatester: 
70 -> zerstörung
30 -> Ordnung

"Neue":
300 -> Zerstörung
700 -> Ordnung

macht zusammen dann

370 -> Zerstörung (~33%)
730 -> Ordnung (~67%)



so ist meine persönliche prognose, kann mich natürlich auch sehr irren, aber so hab ich es bei WoW (sogar extremer 90% Allianz / 10% Horde --> bestenfalls) erlebt und auch in DAoC (wobei hier 3 reiche waren und verteilung ca. 70% Alb / 20% mid / 10% hib) auf dem ersten server (EU UND US)!
immer war der hintergrund der spieler: "Ich gehe in das _Gute_ reich und vollbringe gloreiche aufgaben"

wie dem auch sei, hab zuviel wein intus


mfg
Syli


PS: ganz vergessen, ich werde eine heilerklasse auf in dem underdog reich wählen, bei Ordnung bin ich mir nochnet sicher ob Sigma Priester oder Erzmagier, und bei Zerstörung tendiere ich seit anbeginn zum Schamanen XD )


----------



## Hey-Ray (11. Mai 2008)

Wow-Gamer schrieb:


> Erstmal die heißen nicht blut-elfen sondern hochelfen, wir sind hier bei War! net Wow.
> 
> Also ich mag die Hochelfen, aber die anderen Rassen halt lieber...


Mag sein, dann habe ich mich wohl in der im Foren ticker verklickt. Trotzdem finde ich Bodybuilderinen(?) als Elfen nicht grade passend. Oder die bekannte fette Elfe. Elfen sind meiner Meinung schnelle Wesen...Keine Baumwerfer.


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Mag sein, dann habe ich mich wohl in der im Foren ticker verklickt. Trotzdem finde ich Bodybuilderinen(?) als Elfen nicht grade passend. Oder die bekannte fette Elfe. Elfen sind meiner Meinung schnelle Wesen...Keine Baumwerfer.



Von was redest du bitte?


----------



## Sempai02 (11. Mai 2008)

@ Syli:

Im Prinzip hab ich auch oftmals Probleme,wenn ich die dunkle Seite spiele (bei Jade Empire haben mir die Leute richtig leid getan,denen ich Böses angetan habe). Bei Warhammer hab ich allerdings irgendwie weniger Probleme mit dem Böse sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Varek Varsson (11. Mai 2008)

also ich finde auch, dass die dummen spitzohren unbeliebt sind! bin allerdings begeisterter zwergen spieler und wer die vorgeschichte zwischen zwergen und hochelfen kennt weiss, dass sie für die story sehr wichtig sind.

außerdem sag ich nur krieg des bartes........ da hat ja bekanntlich der größte elfe den kopf verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber gerade bei RP spielern auf Ordnung Seite wird es schwer mit Elfen zusammen zu spielen, weil wer das RP richtig macht weiss wie sehr z.B. Zwerge die spitzohren hassen.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Bei Warhammer hab ich allerdings irgendwie weniger Probleme mit dem Böse sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mag daran liegen, dass bei Warhammer alle Völker eh Ars...löcher sind, denen man gerne eins aufs Maul gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syli (11. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Mag daran liegen, dass bei Warhammer alle Völker eh Ars...löcher sind, denen man gerne eins aufs Maul gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mag sein, aber wissen das neue einsteiger?


----------



## Hey-Ray (11. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Von was redest du bitte?


Wovon redest du bitte? Oder was gibs nicht zu verstehen? Du kennst schon noch das Ober-Thema dieses Threads oder?


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Mag sein, dann habe ich mich wohl in der im Foren ticker verklickt. Trotzdem finde ich Bodybuilderinen(?) als Elfen nicht grade passend. Oder die bekannte fette Elfe. Elfen sind meiner Meinung schnelle Wesen...Keine Baumwerfer.




Nuja  im dem thread geht´s darum ob die elfen ZU feminin sind d.h. das sie nicht grad wie bodybuilder aussehen.
Sie sind feminin und hier versuchen die leute rauszufinden ob sie ZU feminin sind.
Und nicht ob es bodybuilder elfen oder  feminine elfen geben wird ähm ^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Wovon redest du bitte? Oder was gibs nicht zu verstehen? Du kennst schon noch das Ober-Thema dieses Threads oder?



Siehe Hühü's Antwort. Mehr sollte es nicht darstellen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach wieder ins WoW Forum gehn!


----------



## Hey-Ray (11. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Siehe Hühü's Antwort. Mehr sollte es nicht darstellen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach wieder ins WoW Forum gehn!


Was soll ich im WoW forum? 
Wo habe ich gesagt das es bodybuilder elfen geben wird? Wenn im im Thema steht "Hochelfen zu feminin für war Fans?" Kann man doch davon ausgehen das der Threadersteller ein Problem damit hat wie sie aussehen. Btw. nein, ich habe nicht die Warhammer geschichte studiert. Es ist doch viel lustiger mit einer Comunity zu labern, die ganz viel weiss über ein Spiel was noch garnicht draussen ist.


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Was soll ich im WoW forum?
> Wo habe ich gesagt das es bodybuilder elfen geben wird? Wenn im im Thema steht "Hochelfen zu feminin für war Fans?" Kann man doch davon ausgehen das der Threadersteller ein Problem damit hat wie sie aussehen. Btw. nein, ich habe nicht die Warhammer geschichte studiert. Es ist doch viel lustiger mit einer Comunity zu labern, die ganz viel weiss über ein Spiel was noch garnicht draussen ist.



In einem Forum kann man davon ausgehn, dass der Sinn darin ist, die Beiträge zu lesen, wenn du das nicht kannst, tust du mir leid. Die Warhammer Geschichte gibt es zu dem seit über 25 Jahre.. Und erneut muss ich sagen: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F***** halten!


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> In einem Forum kann man davon ausgehn, dass der Sinn darin ist, die Beiträge zu lesen, wenn du das nicht kannst, tust du mir leid. Die Warhammer Geschichte gibt es zu dem seit über 25 Jahre.. Und erneut muss ich sagen: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F***** halten!



Oo ähm sei doch net gleich so giftig ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Oo ähm sei doch net gleich so giftig ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habs doch einmal nett versucht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich habs doch einmal nett versucht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann und will dir nichts vorschreiben, aber ich war ja der Ansicht, dass das WAR-Subforum hier ein etwas gehobeneres Diskussionsniveau halten will als das was drüben bei WoW herrscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insofern, auch wenns weh tut (was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann), lasst uns alle ruhig und gefasst bleiben und notfalls zum x-ten Mal per Copy-Paste Infos wiederkäuen. Das ist tausendmal besser, als wenn es hier dann auch noch in Geflame ausartet.

Just my 2 cents...

Übrigens, @Syli:



> mag sein, aber wissen das neue einsteiger?



Wenn sie es nicht wissen, dann sollte man sie schnellstmöglich aufklären. Das ist wirklich einer der Grundsätze, die man für WAR wissen sollte - es gibt kein Gut und Böse. Nur Tragisch-Böse und Psychopatisch-Böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (12. Mai 2008)

> mag sein, aber wissen das neue einsteiger?



Denke/hoffe  mal das  Neueinsteiger dies ingame sehr schnell mitbekommen werden ^^




> o habe ich gesagt das es bodybuilder elfen geben wird? Wenn im im Thema steht "Hochelfen zu feminin für war Fans?" Kann man doch davon ausgehen das der Threadersteller ein Problem damit hat wie sie aussehen.



Um mich kurz zu erklären: Mir ist das Aussehen relativ latte! Die Formulierung "Hochelfen zu Feminin für war Fans" habe ich gewählt da es ja derzeit so aussieht als würde ein Goßteil der Community Zerstörung wählen, und diese Hochelfen wohl als feminin ansehen könnten.


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal die Völker werden nichtnur zuwachs wegen ihres aussehens bekommen (wobei das ein hoher Tei lsei nwird) sodnern auch wegen ihrer "Identifizierbarkeit".

Beispiel: Wenn jmd die reihe darkblade gelesen hat der wird automatisch eine sympathie für die (in War auch sehr feminin dargestellten) Dunkelelfen haben udn somit vlt stark dorthin tendieren da er einfach nichtnur über einen lesen möcht sondern nun auch mehr spaß oder anreiz findet einen zu spielen.


----------

